# Empty van going back to the uk



## EMBERTON (May 10, 2009)

We are taking an empty van back to the UK from Spain and looking for anybody needing anything transported to share the cost


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It might help if you said where you were!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It might help if you said where you were!


and where hes going


----------



## EMBERTON (May 10, 2009)

OK, sorry, new to this. We are based in the Valencia region, but also work in the Alicante and Murcia area so could pick up from any where in that area and heading for Yorkshire, so could deliver any where on that route within reason


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EMBERTON said:


> OK, sorry, new to this. We are based in the Valencia region, but also work in the Alicante and Murcia area so could pick up from any where in that area and heading for Yorkshire, so could deliver any where on that route within reason


Typical, I have something to come from the UK to Valencia!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wasnt there someone a few days ago asking if anyone had any room on a van.... for a motortrike or something??? Steve was trying to help him?? Cant remeber the chap name, I´ll have a look and see what I can find out..... unless you remember STEVE??????

Jo xxx


----------



## EMBERTON (May 10, 2009)

Well the van will be returning to Spain, so depending on time schedules and
logistics we still might be able to help


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes but it was from down near Málaga.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EMBERTON said:


> Well the van will be returning to Spain, so depending on time schedules and
> logistics we still might be able to help


Four alloy wheels, they are in Bristol but I can get them elsewhere


Why didnt you use one of the one way van companies to save you coming back, or did you waqnt to anyway?


----------



## EMBERTON (May 10, 2009)

Taking the van back to UK for MOT and need to bring more things back to Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EMBERTON said:


> Taking the van back to UK for MOT and need to bring more things back to Spain.


Ahhh ... so its a UK plated van in Spain?
I'll take a rain check then thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EMBERTON said:


> Taking the van back to UK for MOT and need to bring more things back to Spain.


Is that legal then???? 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is that legal then????
> 
> Jo xx


Benefit of the doubt, people!! He might have just arrived and not got around to sorting out his paperwork yet, as I'm sure he will! Besides, it'll be easier for him to dump his old van in UK if it doesn't scrape through the MOT

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Benefit of the doubt, people!! He might have just arrived and not got around to sorting out his paperwork yet, as I'm sure he will! Besides, it'll be easier for him to dump his old van in UK if it doesn't scrape through the MOT
> 
> Tallulah.xx


You cant register a van in Spain unless its LHD, its classed as a commercial vehicle and you cant register commercial RHD vehicles here


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

EMBERTON said:


> We are taking an empty van back to the UK from Spain and looking for anybody needing anything transported to share the cost


There is a lad on the britchopper.co.uk forum, his handle is v2steve, I have posted on the forum, the info' I have. I understand he has been on the forum. his web site is Vale Woodturner - Welcome If I can help in any other way, let me know, regards griz


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

Hi could you please pick up a Trike from near Malaga and take it to Bedfordshire referance my last post.

Thanks

V2Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> There is a lad on the britchopper.co.uk forum, his handle is v2steve, I have posted on the forum, the info' I have. I understand he has been on the forum. his web site is Vale Woodturner - Welcome If I can help in any other way, let me know, regards griz


Thats the one I mentioned further back in the post

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EMBERTON said:


> OK, sorry, new to this. We are based in the Valencia region, but also work in the Alicante and Murcia area so could pick up from any where in that area and heading for Yorkshire, so could deliver any where on that route within reason


So are you a removal company business??

Jo


----------



## emma671 (Jul 25, 2010)

*returning to uk, yorkshire*



EMBERTON said:


> We are taking an empty van back to the UK from Spain and looking for anybody needing anything transported to share the cost


from pinoso in alicante,
can you tell me how much it will be for about 2 and half to 3 cubic metres of space in you van there all small boxes so will fit above cab in back, its going to doncaster south yorkshire.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

emma671 said:


> from pinoso in alicante,
> can you tell me how much it will be for about 2 and half to 3 cubic metres of space in you van there all small boxes so will fit above cab in back, its going to doncaster south yorkshire.



You are replying to a post that is well over 1 year old so I expect the van has well gone by now!!!!!


----------

